
Deep Learning in Clojure on GPU: A Simple Neural Network Inference API - dragandj
https://dragan.rocks/articles/19/Deep-Learning-in-Clojure-From-Scratch-to-GPU-11-A-Simple-Neural-Network-API
======
dragandj
The introduction and rationale is at

[https://dragan.rocks/articles/19/Deep-Learning-in-Clojure-
Fr...](https://dragan.rocks/articles/19/Deep-Learning-in-Clojure-From-Scratch-
to-GPU-0-Why-Bother)

